# Aramaic: Jesus and Daniela



## danalto

Hello, all! I would like to know how *Jesus *and *Daniela *are written in Aramaic.
I have been looking for the alphabet on the Net, without success. Any hints?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Whodunit

Here is the main site of the Aramaic language.
Here you have some information in English about the Aramaic language that uses, by the way, the Hebrew letters. Here is the Hebrew alphabet I've once learned:

א
ב
ג
ד
ה
ו
ז
ח
ט
י
כ, ד
ל
מ, ם
נ, ן
ס
ע
פ, ף
צ, ץ
ק
ך
ש
ת​
Unfortunately, I don't know how to type a "dagesh (a point in the middle of a letter to make a stronger sound)".

Hope this helps.


----------



## danalto

Danke sehr, whodunit!


----------



## Whodunit

danalto said:
			
		

> Danke sehr, whodunit!



Non c'è di che. (Hope it's correct)


----------



## danalto

whodunit said:
			
		

> Non c'è di che. (Hope it's correct)


Perfect! Kennst du auch Italienisch?


----------



## utopia

Hi whodunit,

My way to write dagesh is first write the letter צ for example.

Then press Caps Lock,

Then press Shift + = . (+= key, near the backspace).


צּ OR פּ OR בּ


And the same way is applied to writing nikkud, using the caps lock then the shift + numbers.

I'm not sure it would work with your computers, but you can try it out!


----------



## JLanguage

Writing Nikkudot on the Computer is impossibly time-consuming. Same goes for the Dagesh and Cantillation Marks.


----------



## utopia

nEkuddot is the correct word, and yes, it takes time, so it's not used for every day purposes, but only when one needs to differentiate one word from another when they are written the same - homographs.

And even then we usually don't include dagesh except for בכפ letters.

When we cite the bible though we tend to do it with nikkud (diacretic signs).


----------



## utopia

nekudda - plural: nekuddot = spots, points.


nikkud, usually has no plural, is diacritic signs - spots, lines and other stuff, including dagesh.
If it has a plural (which is not used) it should be nikkudim.


----------



## Whodunit

I see and I managed it: בּ, גּ, דּ, כּ, פּ, תּ

But I've never seen a צ with dagesh. How do you pronounce it?

Nevertheless, it's exhausting to press so many keys for one single point.

And talking about the nekkuda, tell me please where's the difference in these "a" sounds:

ַ
ָ
ֲ
And how do you pronounce ְ ? I guessed it's pronounced like a slight 'e'.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## utopia

well unlike the ב כ פ which are pronounced V CH (like scottish ch) and F when without a dagesh and B K P when they have a dagesh, other letters in Hebrew that get a dagesh are pronounced the same:

צ is pronounced ts - either with or without a dagesh.

the way to pronounce  ְ is like an ordinary E sound, usually, but sometimes we pronounce it as a short vowel (half a vowel) or no vowel: MEGILLA is a scroll.

It can be pronounced either MEgila or MGila. the second pronounciation is usually heard after HA (=the) or something similar (a word that ends in a vowel).

The ֲ ַ AND ָ are pronounced the same. The first one is only to be used with what usued to be gutterals and today are ח ch (as the scottish ch), ע which is pronounced like א usually, א and ה . 

In the bible one can find those ֳ ֲ ֱ with other letters than gutterals.

the ָ has two ways of pronounciation: A or O. The O sound is in specific places.


----------



## Whodunit

,utopia שלום

I really appreciate your help. The reason why I asked for ְ was, because I read הַתִּקְוָה with this 'vowel'. Since I only heard "HaTikvah" and not "HaTikevah".


----------



## utopia

In any case it should be hatiKva and never hatiKEva! since this shva is a silent one - not a half vowel.

When it's not at the beginning of a word or a syllable it's a "dormant"? shva.

In Hebrew we call this no-vowel shva a resting shve and the half-vowel one a moving shva.


----------



## Whodunit

Ah, funny names!

I think I got it now. Thanks.


----------



## xav

danalto said:
			
		

> Hello, all! I would like to know how *Jesus *and *Daniela *are written in Aramaic.
> I have been looking for the alphabet on the Net, without success. Any hints?
> Thank you for your help!


 
Why then in Aramaic, not in Hebrew ??
I think Daniela would be, as in Hebrew, Danie'la, written
דָּנִיֵאלָה






Daleth (dagesh+qamats), noon (hiriq), yod (tséré), aleph (alone), lamed (qamats), hé (alone) - Aleph lamed is God's noun



For Jesus's name, thing are a bit more difficult, as well in Hebrew as in Aramaic
The hebrew name of Jesus should have been
יֵשׁוּﬠַ
Yeshua - Yod (tséré), shin(alone), vav (with dagesh) and ayn (patah) - the ayn at the end is difficult to say and to hear (ask a sefarad Jew).

But the aramaic form of this noun isn't well known. It seems it was, at the beginning of our era
יָשׁוֹ
Yasho

Hope it will help
I'd be interested to know why you ask that ??


----------



## amikama

xav said:
			
		

> Why then in Aramaic, not in Hebrew ??
> I think Daniela would be, as in Hebrew, Danie'la, written
> דָּנִיֵאלָה


The ד and the tsere are misplaced - it should be דָּנִיאֵלָה (dalet at beginning of the word, the tsere under alef and not yud).



> The hebrew name of Jesus should have been
> יֵשׁוּﬠַ


That's true. But nowadays his name is ישו (_yeshu_ - without 'ain).


----------



## utopia

amikama,

אני מייעץ לך לא להגיד לנוצרים מאמינים שישו נכתב בלי עי"ן, כיוון שהם עלולים להיעלב, גם אם הם לא אומרים זאת.

היום, אפילו היום ניתן לומר ישוע (או ישו) אבל השם שלו אצל הנוצרים הוא בדר"כ עם עי"ן.


----------



## Jana337

utopia said:
			
		

> amikama,
> 
> אני מייעץ לך לא להגיד לנוצרים מאמינים שישו נכתב בלי עי"ן, כיוון שהם עלולים להיעלב, גם אם הם לא אומרים זאת.
> 
> היום, אפילו היום ניתן לומר ישוע (או יש&*#1493* אבל השם שלו אצל הנוצרים הוא בדר"כ עם עי"ן.


I am afraid we have a problem: Symbols like ( refuse to coexist peacefully with some scripts. Please refer to this thread, posts 11, 13, 14. I promise to alert Mike - if there's an intelligent solution to this problem, he will surely find it.

Thanks for understanding.

Jana


----------



## amikama

utopia said:
			
		

> amikama,
> 
> אני מייעץ לך לא להגיד לנוצרים מאמינים שישו נכתב בלי עי"ן, כיוון שהם עלולים להיעלב, גם אם הם לא אומרים זאת.
> 
> היום, אפילו היום ניתן לומר ישוע (או ישו) אבל השם שלו אצל הנוצרים הוא בדר"כ עם עי"ן.


רשמתי לפניי את הערתך.

ועכשיו תורי לייעץ לך... כשאתה כותב בעברית - תשתמש בסוגריים מרובעים [] ולא בעגולים () כדי שלא יתחרבש לך. לפחות בינתיים עד שיתקנו את הבאג הזה במערכת.


----------



## utopia

קיבלתי את הערתך, תודה


----------



## xav

amikama said:
			
		

> The ד and the tsere are misplaced - it should be דָּנִיאֵלָה (dalet at beginning of the word, the tsere under alef and not yud).
> 
> 
> That's true. But nowadays his name is ישו (_yeshu_ - without 'ain).


 

About Daniela, sorry, the Dalet had fallen down in the manipulations. I thought the tséré was under the 'alef, as you say ; but I was much surprised to see that the Bible (Book of Daniel) writes (as you !!) the tséré under the Yud. See for example 5,17, third word. 
And there's a dagesh in the Yud, so that the correct spelling seems to be




לדָּנִיֵּא 


(please read the lamed at the end, I haven't been able in one hour to correct this problem between Word and WordReference  ) 

for Daniel, and ​ 

הדָּנֽיֵּלָ 


(please read the hé at the end, same thing    )

for Daniela.


----------



## Josh_

danalto said:
			
		

> Hello, all! I would like to know how *Jesus *and *Daniela *are written in Aramaic.
> I have been looking for the alphabet on the Net, without success. Any hints?
> Thank you for your help!


*ܝܫܘܥ*
(_yeshua_ or sometimes _eesho_)
Jesus

*ܕܢܝܐܝܠܐ*
   Daniela


----------



## danalto

Thank you josh!


----------



## JAN SHAR

Jesus is ܝܶܫܘܿܥ but an alternative pronunciation is ܝܺܫܘܿܥ, and some people use ܝܺܣܘܽܣ.


----------



## raamez

JAN SHAR said:


> and some people use ܝܺܣܘܽܣ.


Isn't this pronounced as yasous?


----------

